# Not enough sex



## idl4587 (Feb 16, 2011)

Hello, im new to this website.
Background: Been married with her for almost 2 years and we hardly have any sex. I hope I dont cause discomfort to anyone in here.


So, the wife initiated sex. She came up to me and took me over to our bedroom and just asked to me to make love to her.

So I decided to use some lube since we didn't start out with any foreplay, we went to it right away. We were doing it missionary, thrusting slowly, with passion, kissing her.

She then said for me to hurry up, well, she implied it. So i asked her if could get up to grab more lube so i wont irritate her inside(friction), she said no. So I just continued thrusting faster and harder so i could orgasm faster(she wanted me "FINISH FASTER"). She then started whinning about "How fast and hard you're doing it" and "Ewww, you and the bed are a sweaty". She started saying how much it now hurts down their and that its my fault,etc.

So I just stoped and asked her why she always does that. she expects me to finish faster, so thats why I started thrusting faster and harder(so i can finish faster, which is what she wanted). Then she expects me to "Make love to her slow and passionate". I then tell her that "It's hard for men or atleast me to orgasm quick if i dont thrust quickly". 



Why does she expect me to "Finish" quicker and not "Hurt her down there" if she didnt want me to go get more lube and thrust/pump faster????

She always does this, makes me very sad.

Would appreciate if anyone would give me any tips.


----------



## idl4587 (Feb 16, 2011)

anyone?


----------



## Blanca (Jul 25, 2008)

maybe your idea of making love is not the same as her idea of it? she might not have meant sex, necessarily. was it your idea to go straight to sex? do you think she wants foreplay?


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

1st, You won't cause anyone discomfort for telling your story. 

Your wife must be very young and not know much about the mechanics of sex. She sounds very odd to come on to you, then want it quickly over. Confused by this. 

Is it her who wants no forplay or you both just use Lube and go at it. Forplay is GOOD! Why are you skipping this - if you engage in a slower approach of kissing, fondling, teasing & touching , she will not likely even need Lube and will find sex much more enjoyable. 

Depending on a man's masterbating habits, some need ALOT of fast pumping to ejaculate. Your wife probably doesn't know this. If you have not had sex in days, you may be able to go slower with not so much friction & still acheive that passionate orgasm. Depends on your horniness level at the time too, I am sure she was not helping matters with her words, but putting a real damper on your mood, having to almost block her out - to get there. 

This is seriously a great book - I think your wife would do well to learn more about sex. Amazon.com: The Complete Idiot's Guide to Amazing Sex, Third Edition (9781592573271): Sari Locker: Books


----------



## idl4587 (Feb 16, 2011)

Blanca said:


> maybe your idea of making love is not the same as her idea of it? she might not have meant sex, necessarily. was it your idea to go straight to sex? do you think she wants foreplay?



Not my idea to skip foreplay, she would tell me if she wanted some. Plus i know when she wants some even if she doesn't mention it. She doesnt care for much foreplay.


----------



## idl4587 (Feb 16, 2011)

SimplyAmorous said:


> 1st, You won't cause anyone discomfort for telling your story.
> 
> Your wife must be very young and not know much about the mechanics of sex. She sounds very odd to come on to you, then want it quickly over. Confused by this.
> 
> ...






Well, the wifey's 27, not that young, I was one of the few men 
whos been with her, however, we dated for a good 5 years and
knows that i need constant stimulation down their so that i can cum.
I love foreplay(she foreplays from time to time), but she rather just
"GET TO IT", so thats why i use
lube so there wont be too much friction.


----------



## Hardrocker03 (Feb 15, 2011)

I have found even for a man some positions get me to orgasm much faster than others. Try some different types of lube maybe the warming stuff to get you to orgasm faster.

I feel your pain about the foreplay I love to give but my wife has not let me go down on her since we got married.


----------



## Tool (Feb 14, 2011)

She just wanted a quicky to make you happy..

Did just bend her over and get it out quickly.. you have a good chick..


----------



## JustAGirl (Oct 1, 2010)

Ok...here's my 2 cents!
Maybe you try kissing her neck, give it a little bite....
Don't make it out to be foreplay but kiss her deeply, and then touch her where she likes it. 
If you get her going, maybe she'll forget all about being in a hurry.

Does she get off?


----------



## IanIronwood (Jan 7, 2011)

idl4587 said:


> Well, the wifey's 27, not that young, I was one of the few men
> whos been with her, however, we dated for a good 5 years and
> knows that i need constant stimulation down their so that i can cum.
> I love foreplay(she foreplays from time to time), but she rather just
> ...


Sounds like she's woefully ignorant about sex in general, and male sexuality in particular. Educate her, my brother!


----------



## Draguna (Jan 13, 2011)

idl4587 said:


> Well, the wifey's 27, not that young, I was one of the few men
> whos been with her, however, we dated for a good 5 years and
> knows that i need constant stimulation down their so that i can cum.
> I love foreplay(she foreplays from time to time), but she rather just
> ...


Well, my gf is the same. She always likes to immediately jump into sex, be it a quicky or a long session. For her, first start with that, we can do the stuff we do during foreplay in between.

The funny thing is that she can handle it. However, any time I notice it won't go smoothly, we do start with foreplay first. It is important for you to take the lead here if she is anything like mine as she would never start with foreplay if it were up to her.

Like posted before though, it might be that she wanted a quickie. My gal likes those a lot, so she always tells me in advance that it's gonna be short because she just needs some right now. Although she prefers I come (and does her best to make that happen, never heared someone talk as nasty as she does), every once in a while it won't happen for me. 

So maybe do as I do and just stop if you know it isn't gonna happen in a quickie. She will probably make you feel better later :smthumbup:


----------

